# Fallo en osciloscopio digital?



## mikeekim (Ene 27, 2017)

Buenas.
Recientemente he adquirido un osciloscopio digital Hantek DSO 5102P 100 Mhz y mi sorpresa es que al medir 220V AC/50 Hz la onda no me sale perfectamente sinoidal si no que muestra imperfecciones y me preguntaba si esto es normal en un osciloscopio.
Que yo recuerde, cuando he usado un osciloscopio, la onda sinoidal salia perfectamente simetrica y no con estas imperfecciones.
Una imagen vale mas que 1000 palabras.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2017)

Aparentemente estás midiendo sobre un transformador, ¿ Ese transformador alimenta algo o es solo para el osciloscopio ?
Prueba cambiarlo por otro.


----------



## mikeekim (Ene 27, 2017)

No no, es directo a la red, le he puesto al osciloscopio un ladron sin tierra y he medido a la red porque en el transformador me pasaba lo mismo y pensaba que era por el transformador pero no, directo a la red sale identica.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 27, 2017)

Hola a todos , nin sienpre la Red Electrica es tan perfecta asi (una senoide perfecta libre de distorciones harmonicas).
!OJO! tenga mucha cautela cuando medir la Red Electrica directamente , cualquer discuido y te mandas tu precioso osciloscopio a otra vida mejor    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 27, 2017)

mikeekim dijo:


> No no, es directo a la red, *le he puesto al osciloscopio un ladron sin tierra *y he medido a la red porque en el transformador me pasaba lo mismo y pensaba que era por el transformador pero no, directo a la red sale identica.


¿ Como sería esto ?

Prueba agregar el transformador, por ejemplo 220V a 24V, que mencioné aquí y mide sobre el secundario:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Aparentemente estás midiendo sobre un transformador, ¿ Ese transformador alimenta algo o es solo para el osciloscopio ?
> Prueba cambiarlo por otro.



El osciloscopio conectado directamente al toma-corriente.


----------



## mikeekim (Ene 27, 2017)

Lo he hecho de las 2 formas, la sonda a traves de un transformador, a la salida del transformador, con transformador el osciloscopio queda separado de una posible derivacion.
Y a la red electrica directamente, pero para conectar la sonda del osciloscopio a la red electrica directa hay que aislar la toma de tierra en la toma de corriente del osciloscopio o salta el diferencial si tienes y si no tienes te cargas el osciloscopio o te quedas sin sentido del setazo que te pega.
Pero ya lo sabras de sobras, no te estoy diciendo nada nuevo que no sepas.
Lo curioso es que en el generador de señales la onda sinoidal a 10V+-/1 Khz sale perfecta.
Voy a probar con un transformador 220v/12v porque el que probe era un transformador 220v/220v.

Un ladron sin toma de tierra es esto:


----------



## Yairman (Ene 27, 2017)

Es falta de calibración tengo uno parecido es el DSO5202P, recién lo compre le hice su respectiva calibración de la sonda, tu has hecho alguna calibración?


----------



## mikeekim (Ene 27, 2017)

Es lo primero que hice, calibre la sonda puesta en x10, calibracion no es.
Ya que tienes el de 200 mhz podrias hacer una captura de la red electrica a ver como te sale la onda?
Es que estoy pensando en devolverlo pero primero quiero asegurarme que es mi osciloscopio y no algo de todos los Hanket serie 5000.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 27, 2017)

Y quien dijo que la senoidal de la red es perfecta, con lo que a mi experiencia respecta tene suerte que se parezca a una senoidal...


----------



## mikeekim (Ene 27, 2017)

Pues con el analogico se ve perfecta y no es la primera vez que mido la señal de la red electrica y jamas la habia visto asi.
Pero si dices que es algo normal ya me quedo mas tranquilo.


----------



## naxito (Ene 27, 2017)

Mira mientras no tengas una llegada directa de media tensión a un transformador de media a baja y un banco de condensadores en tu casa, será muy difícil tener una onda sinoidal perfecta, como ya decían existen las distorsiones armonicos. Tienes que pensar que la energía eléctrica que llega a tu domicilio comparte la línea de neutro la cual ya tiene bastante distorsiones. Espero que te oriente un poco


----------



## mikeekim (Ene 28, 2017)

Si eso lo se pero nadie me puede hacer olvidar que por mucha distorsion que tenga una salida AC, jamas la habia visto asi, incluso en el instituto, que ya hace unos cuantos milllones de años la veiamos perfecta, en las viviendas donde hemos ido a instalar paneles solares igual.
Y hemos ido desde Murcia a Galicia a instalar paneles solares.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 28, 2017)

mikeekim dijo:


> Es lo primero que hice, calibre la sonda puesta en x10, calibracion no es.
> Ya que tienes el de 200 mhz podrias hacer una captura de la red electrica a ver como te sale la onda?
> Es que estoy pensando en devolverlo pero primero quiero asegurarme que es mi osciloscopio y no algo de todos los Hanket serie 5000.



Yo recuerdo haber hecho una medición similar, la diferencia es que son 60Hz a 117V que me acuerde si tenia un rizado, voy a mirar que tal se comporta en el mio pero en mi opinión coincido con los comentarios.

La senoidal AC no es perfecta y eso depende el lugar donde la midas, ya mediste en otra casa, apartamento, incluso un electrodoméstico o hasta una lampara puede interferir, apaga todo y mides

El caso es que ya mediste un voltaje con transformador ojala de voltaje muy pequeño si la onda se deforma igual ahí vete como el viento a donde lo compraste, como sabrás estos Hantek son súper chinos y pues nunca se sabe

Mas tarde o cuando me quede tiempo pruebo a ver que tal sale, aquí si debe salir algo deformada porque el voltaje es inestable.


----------



## mikeekim (Ene 28, 2017)

Si va perfecto en otras mediciones, incluso con un generador de señales, la sinoidal a 1khz se ve perfecta, pero esta sinoidal a 220v ac 50hz no me acaba de convencer pero antes de cambiarlo por un posible defecto quiero estar seguro al 100% que no es fallo del osciloscopio.
Gracias por la ayuda y recuerda aislar en el enchufe del osciloscopio el borne de tierra antes de medir o haras derivacion.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 28, 2017)

Hola a todos , mas una ves : la Red Electrica NO es una senoide perfecta o sea hay distorción harmonica y esa depende y mucho de que estas conectado a esa ,  o sea toda la carga paralela aplicada a esa Red Electrica influenzia .
Si conectas un generador de audio o mismo un de función  ayustado en 60Hz a tu osciloscopio y miras una senoide perfecta (sin distorción) tu osciloscopio te anda de 10 , ahora NO quieras que tu Red Electrica sea una senoide perfecta por que desafortunadamente esa NO es !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mikeekim (Ene 29, 2017)

Gracias Daniel y gracias a todos.
Efectivamente es la propia onda asi, lo acabo de comprobar con otro osciloscopio portatil que me han dejado y sale identica al mio.
Siento las molestias.
Un saludo.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 29, 2017)

Aquí dejo la mía  es practicamente igual a tu osciloscopio,  y como te decía depende de la red o lugar donde la midas, algunas salen muy bien otras con un poco de distorsión, incluso unas salen mas deformadas.



Pero eso es normal, lo que si no es normal es que en todo lo que midas te salga descalibrada, pero tu mismo lo dijiste en otras mediciones te sale perfecto.

Es muy buen osciloscopio lo tengo desde hace un año, cuidalo mucho a pesar que es un Hantek es muy preciso en mediciones para amplificadores


----------



## mikeekim (Ene 29, 2017)

Te sale perfecta, asi es como sale en todos los lugares que he medido por varios lugares de España, excepto en mi casa.
Por cierto, sabes que hemos hecho el primo comprando estos modelos?
Tu con el de 200 Mhz y yo con el de 100 Mhz.
El de 70 Mhz se modifica y podriamos haber tenido el de 200 Mhz por el precio del 70 Mhz.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 29, 2017)

mikeekim dijo:


> Te sale perfecta, asi es como sale en todos los lugares que he medido por varios lugares de España, excepto en mi casa.
> Por cierto, sabes que hemos hecho el primo comprando estos modelos?
> Tu con el de 200 Mhz y yo con el de 100 Mhz.
> El de 70 Mhz se modifica y podriamos haber tenido el de 200 Mhz por el precio del 70 Mhz.
> ...



Pues la verdad no te puedo asegurar si ese Hack funcione, tampoco le metería mano a mi osciloscopio bueno por ahora no

El osciloscopio lo compre a un buen precio, una amiga que importa muchas cosas de China me lo trajo, por eso mismo te dije que estos son súper chinos, pero hasta ahora me ha salido muy bueno y lo mejor casi pague la mitad de su precio en Stock.

Si sale muy bien la onda en la toma que Medí, pero en la casa de mi amiga si sale un poco similar a la tuya, pero eso es normal y depende de la Red y instalación de esta misma a la final nunca sera perfecta.


----------



## mikeekim (Ene 29, 2017)

Por lo menos en el video si parece que funcione porque esta midiendo una señal de 132 mhz con el de 70 mhz despues de haberlo modificado.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 29, 2017)

mikeekim dijo:


> Por lo menos en el video si parece que funcione porque esta midiendo una señal de 132 mhz con el de 70 mhz despues de haberlo modificado.




Pues ahí si tocaría conseguir ese modelo y comprobar si eso es verdad o un fail

Pero digamos que si es así...entonces a lo mejor un modelo mejorado puede sacar los 300MHz, tengo ganas de conseguirme uno de 300 con 2GSa/ss y 4 CH, pero no se que modelos serán buenos y que no sean tan súper chinos, alguien me puede recomendar alguno...


----------



## mikeekim (Ene 30, 2017)

Tienes los Hantek serie 7000, el 7304B pero es chino y ya cuesta 700€ asi que uno no chino se puede ir facilmente a los 1000€ o 1200€ si no mas.


----------



## Yairman (Ene 30, 2017)

mikeekim dijo:


> Tienes los Hantek serie 7000, el 7304B pero es chino y ya cuesta 700€ asi que uno no chino se puede ir facilmente a los 1000€ o 1200€ si no mas.



Esta tentador pero Hantek no comprare más, y cuando me refiero a súper chinos son los que salen regulares, a pesar de ello el Hantek me ha salido bueno, y como sabemos la mayoría son Chinos a un buen precio ni modos.

Me recomendaron este y esta en oferta


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 30, 2017)

Yairman dijo:


> Esta tentador pero Hantek no comprare más, y cuando me refiero a súper chinos son los que salen regulares, a pesar de ello el Hantek me ha salido bueno, y como sabemos la mayoría son Chinos a un buen precio ni modos.
> 
> Me recomendaron este y esta en oferta
> 
> https://mediacdn.eu/m/media/catalog...df139433887a97daa66f/s/d/sds2000-series_8.png


?? Plagio (clone) de Agilent ?? , oooops ahora es "Keysight"  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 31, 2017)

Buenos días.

No por ser Chino ha de ser malo...

https://www.rigolna.com/products/digital-oscilloscopes/

Y si comparamos precios, no hay color.

Sal U2


----------

